

Ask HH: Business email service? - codegeek

What would you guys recommend for a small business email service ? I am aware of Google apps for business, zoho mail etc. What else is out there that people are using ?
======
lsiunsuex
I recommend and use on multiple projects Google Apps for Business. Never have
any problems with it.

I have a client who's insisting on not paying for Google Apps so for him, I'm
gonna put him on outlook.com - theres a lifehacker.com article on how to have
outlook.com handle emails at a specific domain name and not @outlook.com and
last time I checked, outlook.com is free

------
skram
We're a tech startup (two people plus intern(s), sometimes a contractor or
two) and have had good success with Microsoft's Office 365 product.

